# New Software 21.10.1.V6-USC-12-849



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Just noticed this on my Bolt. No differences seen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Despite the jump in numbers, it must be minor since my Roamio and Mini both received it.


----------



## GKevinK (Mar 10, 2003)

The new version screws up the 30 second jump...


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

GKevinK said:


> The new version screws up the 30 second jump...


What's wrong with it?


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

GKevinK said:


> The new version screws up the 30 second jump...


Messed up mine also, and redoing the select- play-select-3-0, does not stay from one recording to the next.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Same. Anyone gotten TIVO's attention on this? There appears to be more to this error- sometimes if one gets the 30 second skip to work again, the program starts playing at 1.5x speed (!).


----------



## MattR1970 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine is messed up too, since yesterday. Did the advertisers finally bring the hammer down on TiVo?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

30 second skip ruined on mine too. This has to be fixed or this may be the final straw to leave TiVo for good. Anyone contacted TiVo tech support yet?


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> 30 second skip ruined on mine too. This has to be fixed or this may be the final straw to leave TiVo for good. Anyone contacted TiVo tech support yet?


I have messaged them. We will see what they say. For a short-term fix, I notice that if you are watching a particular recorded program, you can set it back up and it works until you exit the program.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Is this release TE3 or TE4?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Is this release TE3 or TE4?


TE4 - all 21.x releases are TE4, TE3 is the 20.x version chain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydooby (Mar 16, 2006)

Any updates here? So annoyed to have lost 30 second skip after 18 years of using it... I really hope it is just a glitch that will get fixed asap...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scoobydooby said:


> Any updates here? So annoyed to have lost 30 second skip after 18 years of using it... I really hope it is just a glitch that will get fixed asap...


I mentioned this in the other thread, I don't use SPS codes since you no longer have to, in the settings there's an option that lets you do a 30s scan instead of a skip and that works just as well for me.
Does that work with this OS change? That's an officially sanctioned non-backdoor function.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Is that a T3 option only?


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

This is what TIVO said to me: "We received similar reports and we apologize for the inconvenience this may cause. This was already escalated to our advance team and should be close to a resolution. Please stay tuned for updates."


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I mentioned this in the other thread, I don't use SPS codes since you no longer have to, in the settings there's an option that lets you do a 30s scan instead of a skip and that works just as well for me.
> Does that work with this OS change? That's an officially sanctioned non-backdoor function.





Tony_T said:


> Is that a T3 option only?


In TE3 the setting under Remote, playback will flip from "skip to tick" to "30s scan"
In TE4 it's not adjustable but the default is "30s scan" and the >| button will skip to tick in a FF or RW scenario.

Because of this I don't personally see why the loss of the SPS30 "skip 30s" is that big of a deal, "30s scan" does the same thing, adds the same way with multiple presses, even tells you how long the scan will be since if you press it 4x it pops up "120s" you may not have the screen blanked, but it's a damn close and for me acceptable substitute


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> In TE3 the setting under Remote, playback will flip from "skip to tick" to "30s scan"
> In TE4 it's not adjustable but the default is "30s scan" and the >| button will skip to tick in a FF or RW scenario.
> 
> Because of this I don't personally see why the loss of the SPS30 "skip 30s" is that big of a deal, "30s scan" does the same thing, adds the same way with multiple presses, even tells you how long the scan will be since if you press it 4x it pops up "120s" you may not have the screen blanked, but it's a damn close and for me acceptable substitute


Totally unacceptable to me, it judders its way slowly through rather than just jumping 30 seconds ahead, very visually upsetting. Hope they fix it soon, programming the SPS30S every time I watch TV is ridiculous.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyBlunt said:


> Totally unacceptable to me, it judders its way slowly through rather than just jumping 30 seconds ahead, very visually upsetting. Hope they fix it soon, programming the SPS30S every time I watch TV is ridiculous.


I'll be the first to say I don't understand, but to each their own, I missed SPS30 for a few days several years ago and since then scan 30s has done well by me.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyBlunt said:


> Totally unacceptable to me, it judders its way slowly through rather than just jumping 30 seconds ahead, very visually upsetting. Hope they fix it soon, programming the SPS30S every time I watch TV is ridiculous.


Same here. (Would like a 60s skip, but just hit the button twice )


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

This is a MUST for football. Can't watch football without it.


----------



## GKevinK (Mar 10, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> What's wrong with it?


Using the traditional "select-play-select-3-0-select" is only retained for the particular show episode you're watching... you have to set it for each and every program you watch - the setting is not retained.


----------



## scoobydooby (Mar 16, 2006)

As to the question about how much it matters? Between the loss of HBO app, bad guide data lately (for shows like Daily Show and Last Week Tonight), I would get rid of my TiVo if I lost my skip. For many shows that lack autoskip, I know exactly how many skips to press to jump back to the program. The current method is a hair pulling mess. Just my 2cents...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Regarding the 30 second jump, tivopm on reddit:

"just to let you know - this is logged as a bug internally and we are looking to fix it. I don't have a comment on when that will happen but wanted you to have the information."


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Regarding the 30 second jump, tivopm on reddit:
> 
> "just to let you know - this is logged as a bug internally and we are looking to fix it. I don't have a comment on when that will happen but wanted you to have the information."


This is not sufficient. Someone should tweet at tivo support and maybe it will get more notice.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mishafp said:


> This is not sufficient. Someone should tweet at tivo support and maybe it will get more notice.


Keep in mind you're asking about an unofficial backdoor code, while it's good that they're aware and want to fix it, as an undocumented feature it has zero support.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

It has worked for many years and I expect it to be fixed...


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope they fix it.

Still on TE3 thankfully. But I feel for you all.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Todd said:


> It has worked for many years and I expect it to be fixed...


I understand that, but step back and look at the big picture, it's a completely undocumented backdoor item placed there at least 3 owners ago (only because I can't remember how many different owners there have been since the originals)
Add that in, and the fact that we retail consumers are not making them money since there are so few of us, I can see it being dropped someday by some suit.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> I understand that, but step back and look at the big picture, it's a completely undocumented backdoor item placed there at least 3 owners ago (only because I can't remember how many different owners there have been since the originals)
> Add that in, and the fact that we retail consumers are not making them money since there are so few of us, I can see it being dropped someday by some suit.


I hardly think Tivo can classify a skip as a backdoor item. It is a basic and essential part of any DVD playback system. All we have now is the jerky, flashing skip through the recording which takes about 5 times as long as a simple skip and is painful to watch. This is a major failure on Tivo's part that needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyBlunt said:


> I hardly think Tivo can classify a skip as a backdoor item. It is a basic and essential part of any DVD playback system. All we have now is the jerky, flashing skip through the recording which takes about 5 times as long as a simple skip and is painful to watch. This is a major failure on Tivo's part that needs to be fixed ASAP.


You can't win this discussion if you're talking about an unofficial, undocumented, backdoor feature, sure, it's nice they're putting it back, but they don't have to.

I get it, you don't like 30s scan, but as someone that's moved on I can tell you that my world has not collapsed, my viewing experience has not gone downhill, and I don't get the passion for SPS30 over 30s scan which is totally a supported and acknowledged feature. I can be stuck in my ways as much as the next person, I won't use TE4 because I won't give up LiveGuide, but SPS30 is not the hill to die on IMNSHO.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Our definitions of moving on are diametrically opposed. TE4 is moving on from TE3. 30s skip is moving on from 30s scan. You can stay as you are, no-one is trying to make you change, but those of us who have moved forward will raise cain if they try to move us backwards.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

It seems to be fixed, skip works and stays permanent again. Thank you Tivo and all who complained.


----------



## GKevinK (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyBlunt said:


> It seems to be fixed, skip works and stays permanent again. Thank you Tivo and all who complained.


Agree... it's been fixed for me for about a week now. I'd already made a habit of doing SPS30S when I started to watch each and every program (grumbling a little along the way), but one day it just stopped being necessary.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

OTA Signal Strength Meter still not working. It looks like they gave up on it. Worked great in TE3.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lman said:


> OTA Signal Strength Meter still not working. It looks like they gave up on it. Worked great in TE3.


You either had an unusual experience or have a bad memory. The strength meter is not usable on TE3 in many cases.


----------

